# LOOKING TO BUY Heritage Arms or Ruger Single six



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

LOOKING TO BUY Heritage Arms Single Six or Ruger Single Six Bearcat,


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

You should be able to find the Heritage easy and cheap. We had them for $119 with just the 22lr cylinder. But I'd spring for the Ruger. Love my single ten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Save your money and get a ruger


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those Rough Rider pistols are garbage. My friend had one and one cylinder hole was too small to fit a cartridge.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

How about a Ulberti 22 single action six or a Ruger 22 single action. For get about the Hertiage. Shot One, And it was truly JUNK


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Got to thinking about this thread and then started thinking about how great a single action revolver really is.

They are just so cool. Same with leaver action rifles.

I love my Single Six and tend to hunt with the .22WMR cylinder. My model has the fixed blade front sight and the rear trench sight (like a cowboy action revolver) and it is a bit tricky to shoot (which has made it more fun / challenging) given the kind of sights I have, but by golly I sure have fun with it.

Attached are a couple pics of my Single Six and some schmuck holding it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't shot the uberti, so maybe I'm a little prejudiced. In my opinion, the only choice in rimfire single actions is do you want the fixed or adjustable sights on the ruger single-six. Or the blued or stainless steel. I prefer a 5 1/2 inch barrel in stainless with adjustable sights. Or maybe the Bearcat store keeper with the 3 1/2" barrel. Or the 4 5/8 blued fixed sight. Ok, I like them all.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I'll be the first to say I have a Heritage Rough Rider, have had it for 4-5 years, and I love it. It's fun to shoot, accurate, and I haven't had a single problem with it. My uncle bought the same gun at the same time and has had the same experience. Came with 22 lr and 22 mag cylinder, 22 mag being the cylinder of choice. It was inexpensive to boot.


----------

